# Depo to pill...no AF?



## ferens06

Hello,

I am nearing the end of my first 7 day break after switching to the pill from depo...no sign whatsoever of an AF in sight.

Is it normal if AF doesn't show up? I know this sounds weird but I feel like in terms of fertility/periods that I've been 'switched off'...:shrug: silly depo...


----------



## bornthiswayxo

A while back I was on Depo... it kills fertility in my opinion if you have more than one injection... that's what I found anyway.
Anyway, my AF took a while when I switched from Depo to pills... it'll hopefully come. Dw. xo


----------



## ferens06

Thank you! Well I've had it before last year and finished it in September. Had bleeding then when I went back on the pill...then went back on depo in december. I think my body may just be a bit confused with all my messing about :)


----------



## bornthiswayxo

ferens06 said:


> Thank you! Well I've had it before last year and finished it in September. Had bleeding then when I went back on the pill...then went back on depo in december. I think my body may just be a bit confused with all my messing about :)

Yeah I know what you mean, my body got a bit weird too :S
and no problem mdear!


----------



## puppymom

I am assuming that your body is just not quite back on track yet because you only last had Depo in December. I would continue taking the pill as usual, and you'll hopefully see AF come back once a month. Saying that, I have heard of some women who have a little, or very light period when on the pill as well, depending on which one it is (and particularly while your body is adjusting to it). For me, and most women, it will be during your 7 day break, as soon as your body gets adjusted.

Many doctors will tell their patients to allow 3 months for their bodies to get used to the pill - so I would go by that, at least, especially considering all of the changes it has been going through.


----------



## midnightrose8

I took the pill in December to get AF back. I remember that it took about ten days for AF to start. It worked for me AF is still irregular but I have started ovulating. Before I did the pill I hadn't had a period since my shot in may. Hope you back on track soon!


----------



## bellaem

Is it normal? Yes.
I was on Depo for 4 years. Last summer I switched over to the pill and it took 6 months to get a period and up until last month to get a normal one (10 months after coming off of depo). 
One time when I went to get my shot I asked the nurse how exactly the shot worked and she told me that they inject the hormones into the muscle and it crystallizes. Over time (minimum of three months) the body breaks down the crystal and absorbs the hormones. She explained that at the end of the three months most times there is still hormones that have not been absorbed yet. That's why they recommend that you come off of the depo shot a year before you plan to conceive. I also read a statistic/study on a website the other day that stated on average it takes woman one year to conceive after coming after off of the depo shot (not to repeat myself, but two different sources).

I wouldn't worry, just expect that it could take your body a few months to a year to flush out all of the hormones.
Good luck!


----------



## mom2pne

I think it took a couple of months on the pill to get af back after being on Depo for 7+ years. I then went back on depo after a year on the pill and got pregnant with my twins after the 2nd shot.


----------



## Mabythistime

bornthiswayxo said:


> A while back I was on Depo... it kills fertility in my opinion if you have more than one injection... that's what I found anyway.
> Anyway, my AF took a while when I switched from Depo to pills... it'll hopefully come. Dw. xo

I took 1 Depo shot...and a fair warning...AF stayed away...was sitting on CD 47 with all the symtoms of being pg. Sore boobs the works. But, I also note that so many ladies have different reactions to the shot..weather its 1 or 50 shots taken. I even know of a lady who fell pregnant exactly 1 month after her shot was due.

I also feel it kills fertility, but that is only my opinion. There are a lot of different feelings about this. I just wish that "medical practitioners" would look further when one tells them you dont want a baby now.:dohh:


----------



## ferens06

Thank you all! It came lol just not when it was supposed to haha!


----------

